# A question about Peacock Bass



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I was looking at maybe getting a small peacock bass today, but decided to look into what they eat first. Will a peacock bass eat pelleted food like other cichlids, or are they a fish that only eats live food? I'd really like to try one, but I'm not really into fish that eat strictly feeders.

Any input will be greatly appreciated,

Blue


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

They are incredible fish. You can definitley get them on pellets. I have seen them eat all kinds of stuff. 
It's kind of funny because most peoples main concern is the massive tank space they need for when they get big!!!

Are you planning on keeping it into adulthood? or growing one out from a couple inches?
Around here I have only seen little 3" ones.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i think a better question is: what plans do you have to house it? pbass grow, from what i understand, incredibly fast. an older member here used to have a few that needed to place into an indoor pond. here's an image to give you a rough idea of their potential:










anyway, they can be fed pellets when theyre younger but they're incredible predators and when they get large you'd have to feed them a bucket of pellets to fill them up. meaty foods like prawns is best when they're adults.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Pellets are fine-and just about whatever you want to train them too also...
Grow big and fast-Need alot of filtration and room....Smaller tank mates are obviously a no go with a bass....


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

peacock bass are truly incredible fish.
from what i know these guys aren't picky when it comes to food. pretty easy to get them to eat most things
pellets should be fine when they are young but as they grow they need something more substantial.

as the others said these guys do get big so i hope you know what you are doing.
if indeed you have the room to keep one long term would love to see some pics of the setup

good luck


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

If I was to get one of these guys, it would start out in a 70 gallon tank, and eventually be in a 6 foot 125. I'm not sure though.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

that's not nearly big enough :/ it might be okay for a year in the 70 if you buy it small. then maybe another year in the 125. but after that you're gonna have look into getting something much larger if you want a healthy fish.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I've had them before, and yes they do grow very fast. I just was curious if they ate pellets is all. In the past, quite a few years ago, I had a few of them in a 140. They grew to be about 18"s or so and I traded them in at the LFS. back then, I fed those 2 feeders. I'm not into the feeder thing , and really do not want to have fish that rely on them as their total diet. I'll probably pass on them, since I don't really have a tank big enough to house them properly right now.

But if I win the lottery......................


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Blue Flame said:


> I've had them before, and yes they do grow very fast. I just was curious if they ate pellets is all. In the past, quite a few years ago, I had a few of them in a 140. They grew to be about 18"s or so and I traded them in at the LFS. back then, I fed those 2 feeders. I'm not into the feeder thing , and really do not want to have fish that rely on them as their total diet. I'll probably pass on them, since I don't really have a tank big enough to house them properly right now.
> 
> *But if I win the lottery*......................:nod:


If you win the lottery i think you should take all of P fury (active members) to the amazon for a collecting trip!!


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

lo4life said:


> I've had them before, and yes they do grow very fast. I just was curious if they ate pellets is all. In the past, quite a few years ago, I had a few of them in a 140. They grew to be about 18"s or so and I traded them in at the LFS. back then, I fed those 2 feeders. I'm not into the feeder thing , and really do not want to have fish that rely on them as their total diet. I'll probably pass on them, since I don't really have a tank big enough to house them properly right now.
> 
> *But if I win the lottery*......................:nod:


If you win the lottery i think you should take all of P fury (active members) to the amazon for a collecting trip!!








[/quote]
That would be fun!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Well......I opted for one of these guys. Not as colorful and massive as the peacock bass, but still fun keep.

This pic is off the internet. I'll have pics of my fish in a few days.


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

sorry but what is that lol


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Tiger knife ? I think I saw some of these up at Ash's place once.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

interesting looking fish


----------

